# Friday 22nd June - The Railway - Purple Radio DJs - Free



## ringo (Jun 20, 2012)

Another session at The Railway, Tulse Hill this Friday, the first of a summer long series bringing down different DJ's from Purple radio every 4th Friday of each month.

This week Simon Pieman, Mr Soundtapes and probably me for a bit to warm up playing an eclectic mix of music from funk to reggae to soul to house.

Free entry, great beer garden, great pub.


----------

